
Ask HN: What is JavaScript? - jc_811
Someone on the street asks you the simple question &quot;What is Javascript?&quot;. You don&#x27;t know anything about this person.<p>How do you personally answer this question?
======
T-A
"It's a programming language." If they don't know what that means, they will
probably ask the obvious next question.

------
FroshKiller
"It's a programming language."

------
kafkaesq
"You know all that dynamic stuff that happens inside a web page? Frames
opening, windows closing, forms populating? JavaScript does that."

------
tantalor
The programming language that runs on the most devices.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
A miserable pile of callbacks.

